# Froe and Bucksaw! Woodright style!



## elnino (Nov 8, 2012)

so i'm going to mill a tree by hand and make a few projects without power tools.

first tree is FBE. so far i've bucked by hand into 24inch segments. and the logs just keep getting [email protected]!!!

should i do something special with the crotches because the froe isn't going to handle

questions!

turn it wet?

how to get the flamed parts for turning gifts and handles

do i need an adz.

i guess i need a shaping bench too. so i can really handle it...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

elnino said:


> ...should i do something special with the crotches ...



Yes. Take lots of pictures. 

FBE turns a lot better while wet but dry is okay too.


----------



## elnino (Nov 9, 2012)

i cut a few more pieces of the trunk! Handsawing with a bucksaw and i think i already reached my limit! now i'm so tired i think i would rather just buy a chainsaw! OMG it is heavy too. but going top down makes is very interesting because i work hard to see the next piece and how the flame looks...I need to get froeing...but i need to read more...this site is full of distractions.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 9, 2012)

Well... This is right up my alley 

What are you planing to make?


----------

